# 3 choices, need some advice



## ohmlogan (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been thinking about purchasing one of three hand guns for a long time, the SIG P226, SIG 1911, or the FN Five seveN. I want something that is easily able to take apart and clean, will not have permanent damage if submerged and cleaned soon after. Is very accurate and can easily be supressed the quieter the better. I'm not very good at finding the info I need so I thought I'd ask the experts. Which of the three is best for what I need?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Suppressed?
Where do you live? Is a "silencer" legal in your state? Do you have the $200.00, and the patience, for the federal license?
And also, why? Do you do contract assassinations? Or are you wanting to shoot in your back yard, in a crowded neighborhood?

When you shoot a semi-auto through an effective suppressor, using the appropriate ammunition, the loudest sound will be the trans-sonic "crack" of the passing bullet.
Thus, suppressor users would probably be most comfortable with a load that delivers its bullet at less than 660mph at sea level.
That seems to do away with the Five-seveN, and favor the .45 ACP 1911.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

226


----------



## ohmlogan (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm planning on getting the license. But I know you can always buy subsonic ammo in all rounds, so I guess what I was really asking is what can hold it's accuracy best with a supresser. I was kind of leaning toward 9mm P226 the Navy SEALs use it, it has to be pretty good. Any input?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Unless you have a persuasive reason to get a sound suppressor, I think that it raises too many questions. Especially when used with an non-hunting handgun.

I can understand the civilian use of a suppressor on a hunting rifle. It allows you to listen for game and still have protected hearing. It might even allow you to get off a second shot before spooking the game.

A suppressor on a handgun at a pistol range is nearly useless. Unless you are able to reserve the range for your own personal use you will need to wear hearing protection anyway.

So it comes down to this question: What is your reason for wanting a suppressed weapon that is not used for hunting?

It's none of my business and I'm not particularly interested. But cops will ask the same question and they will be interested in the answer.

Even if I could think of a reason for wanting one, I think I'd pass. (Even as a kid I liked loud noises.:mrgreen


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Aside from the "cool points" aspect, I have never seen the need for the average person to own a suppressed handgun. I'm not against them, I just can't justify the additional expense & paperwork for my needs. 
Forgive me if this is wrong, but this thread is triggering my Mall Ninja Radar. "...Submerged?" what exactly are you planning on using it for? "...P-226 like the Navy seals use," admittedly the SEALs get cool toys, but...dang the Radar again..


----------



## ohmlogan (Jun 13, 2011)

I have 2 small daughters, an annoying neighbor problem, and a bad alligator problem. Plus I've always thought it would be fun to own a supresser hand gun. What's mall ninja radar?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Get the suppressor, feed the neighbor to the alligators, and then feed the alligators to your children.
Problem solved!

For "mall ninja," click on: Shrine of the Mall Ninja » LonelyMachines
Be prepared to laugh until your sides ache.


----------

